# Fuji S6500fd oder Nikon D40?



## Schnelle (27. April 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich stehe im Moment vor den Entscheidung, ob ich die S6500fd von Fuji oder die Nikon D40 nehmen sollte. Preislich unterscheiden sich die beiden Kameras nicht mehr so arg, da die Fuji nur noch bei Ebay erhältlich ist und die Nikon auf ein gesundes Preisniveau gesunken ist. 
Von der allgemeinen Bildqualität sollte die Nikon der Fuji weit voraus sein denke ich. In diversen Tests habe ich gelesen, dass das Rauschverhalten absolute Spitze ist. Ich kenne mich mit Spiegelreflexkameras noch überhaupt nicht aus und deshalb bin ich stutzig geworden bei der geringen Brennweite des  Nikon Objektivs.  Da steht etwas von 18mm - 55mm. Bei der Fuji von 28mm - 300mm. Das ist doch ein riesiger Unterschied! Ist die Nikon deshalb für Außenaufnahmen weniger geeignet, wegen deutlich weniger Zoom?
Tut mir leid, wenn ich hier doofe Fragen gestellt hab.
Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!
MfG 
Schnelle


----------



## exa (27. April 2008)

eine frage eine antwort: Nikon D40


----------



## Schnelle (27. April 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Aber wie verhält sich das direkt beim Zoom, bzw Brennweite oder auch Bildwinkel? 
Klick mich!
Das wäre mein Favorit bei der Nikon.


----------



## exa (27. April 2008)

also, je kleiner der anfamngswert, desto besser für weitwinkel...

und 18 mm is schon ziemlich gut, wobei ich jetz nich weiß wie das kb äquivalent dazu is...


----------



## Schnelle (29. April 2008)

Und eine andere Alternative zur D40 gibts nicht wirklich oder?
Preislich sollte die Cam schon im Bereich der D40 liegen.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (29. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> eine frage eine antwort: Nikon D40



Tjoa, wenn man das so leicht sagen könnte.

@Threadstarter: Mit ner DSLR kommst net so günstig weg wie du glaubst. Die Kitobjektive sind nicht immer das Gelbe vom Ei. Wenn du wirklich ersthaft Fotos machen willst und auch Makros und Tele-Aufnahmen, dann bist schnell mal einige 100 alleine für Zubehör los. Zudem isses doch um ein Eckerl schwerer mit ner DSLR Fotos zu machen als mit einer Bridgecam. Wenn DSLR, dann solltest du dich vorher doch mal informieren über die ganzen Grundlagen. Die Kitscherbe hat nämlich auch net wirklich so ne tolle Lichtstärke.

Ganz ehrlich, ich würd die Fuji nehmen. Die Cam is wirklich nen super Allroundpaket. Ich benutze sie seit Weihnachten und meine Bilder sind glaub ich wirklich nicht schlecht. Hab auch ne EOS 400D hier zum Vergleich.....kann dir nur immer wieder sagen: "Ohne gescheites Objektiv bringt dir die teuerste Cam nix" und "Nicht die Kamera macht die Fotos, sondern *DU*"

Für Landschaftsaufnahmen braucht man meistens möglichst viel Weitwinkel. 17, 18mm is da schon sehr gut.

Edit: Das hier ist z.B. ein nettes Anfangsobjektiv und is auch recht universal verwendbar  Tamron Objektiv SP AF 17-50mm 2.8 Di II LD Asp IF fr Nikon (A16N) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Edit2: Und ein gutes für Makros: Tamron Objektiv SP AF 90mm 2.8 Di Makro 1:1 fr Nikon (272EN) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## exa (29. April 2008)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Tjoa, wenn man das so leicht sagen könnte.
> 
> @Threadstarter: Mit ner DSLR kommst net so günstig weg wie du glaubst. Die Kitobjektive sind nicht immer das Gelbe vom Ei. Wenn du wirklich ersthaft Fotos machen willst und auch Makros und Tele-Aufnahmen, dann bist schnell mal einige 100 alleine für Zubehör los. Zudem isses doch um ein Eckerl schwerer mit ner DSLR Fotos zu machen als mit einer Bridgecam. Wenn DSLR, dann solltest du dich vorher doch mal informieren über die ganzen Grundlagen. Die Kitscherbe hat nämlich auch net wirklich so ne tolle Lichtstärke.
> 
> ...



geb dir natürlich recht, rein von der simplen frage her gesehen geb ich halt der nikon d40 den vorzug, hat einfach mehr potenzial...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. April 2008)

Potenzial hat sie schon, was ihm allerdings ohne teure ausgaben für objektive net viel nutzen wird


----------



## Duckpoint (2. Mai 2008)

Will mal eben meinen Senf los werden. 



Habe mir letztens die neue Alpha 200 von Sony zugelegt, etwa vor einem Monat.

Sie ist für eine Amateur DSLR wirklich gut, hat bei Foto Video auch den 3 Platz belegt. Vor allem bei der Stromsparfunktion.

Hat nen Sucher der sobald du durch das Okular siehst den Bildschirm abschaltet.

Die Bilder sind auch Klasse und du hast im Bundle ein 18-70mm Objektiv dabei.


Test: Sony Alpha 200 (DSLR) - CHIP Online

Ich will dich nicht von deiner Auswahl abringen, sondern lediglich eine Alternative zu beiden vorschlagen.


----------



## Schnelle (2. Mai 2008)

Danke für die vielen Antworten von euch!

Meine Entscheidung, ob nun S6500fd oder doch die Nikon hat sich noch immer nicht wirklich gefestigt. 
Im Nikon Bundle KLICK ist ja bereits ein recht gutes Objektiv enthalten (so zumindest einige Tests). Außerdem soll das Objektiv ja auch universal einsetzbar sein. 

Den Vorteil bei der Nikon sehe ich darin, dass ich bei noch weniger Licht bessere Bilder machen kann, als mit der Fuji (schließlich deutlich geringeres Rauschen). 
Der Vorteil der S6500fd liegt darin, dass sie einen deutlich höreren Brennweitenbereich zu geringerem Preis hat. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wie stark die Vergrößerung beim Nikonobjektiv ausfällt, da ich mit Objektiven keinerlei Erfahrung habe. 

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme noch ein paar Hinweise von euch 

LG Schnelle


----------



## klefreak (3. Mai 2008)

vielleicht findest da noch alternativen

Digitalkamera - CHIP Online

Digitalkamera Bestenliste - CHIP Online

wollte mir immer diese kaufen (Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ50 - CHIP Online ) ein Freund von mir ist damit sehr zufrieden

lg Klemens

(ansonsten ist auch die neue Fuji S100 interessant)


ps: hab selber die Fuji Finepix S7000 (6mp, 6x optisch zoom) und bin mit den MEGAZOOM Kameras sehr zufrieden (makro 1cm bis Tele,...)


----------



## Schnelle (3. Mai 2008)

Das Problem bei den meisten Brigdecams sehe ich darin, dass die Bildqualität bei wenig Licht einfach relativ schlecht ist. Ich bin bereits Besitzer einer F31fd und deren Rauschverhalten ist von normalen Cams kaum zu überbieten (so, wie ich hörte).


----------



## DerFetzer (4. Mai 2008)

Schnelle schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den meisten Brigdecams sehe ich darin, dass die Bildqualität bei wenig Licht einfach relativ schlecht ist. Ich bin bereits Besitzer einer F31fd und deren Rauschverhalten ist von normalen Cams kaum zu überbieten (so, wie ich hörte).


Ja, stimmt. Ich habe eine S8000fd. Ist eigentlich eine super Kamera, aber die rauscht sich bei ISO400 schon fast tot


----------



## Schnelle (4. Mai 2008)

Hm eben eben. 

Ich glaub, ich werd mal im Promarkt oder so eine Nikon testen. Ich will einfach mal sehen, ob sie mir vom Handling usw gefällt.


----------



## Schnelle (22. Mai 2008)

Ich war heut mal im Promarkt und habe mir die D40 mal aushändigen lassen. Vom Handling her und auch von der Optik (für mich eher nebensächlich) hat sie mich komplett überzeugt. Eine wirklich schöne Kamera.


----------

